# Paella



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 27, 2011)

I put Chicken, Prawns,Chorizo, Squid and Pancetta in my rice, what goes in yours.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if you air freighted that to America whether it would still be warm by the time it got here!?

My best friend is an executive with FedEx and has use of their company jet... Ummmm!???


----------



## letscook (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my --that looks fantastic !!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2011)

That looks rally good!  Nice job.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks yummy and nice presentation.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2011)

wow, bolas, very nice. love the head-on shrimp.

i haven't made paella in a long time, but mine consisted of chorizo, littlenecks, chicken thighs, shrimp, scallops, and a cull lobster. and of course rice, saffron,  chicken stock, paprika, sweet onion, red pepper, and fresh peas.

do you have a recipe? paella is a dish much like cioppino in that it's all in the timing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great Bolas!

I stopped using whole unpeeled shrimp. I just got tired of trying to peel and eat hot shrimps with my fingers.I know they have more flavor and look better but I just can't mess with them anymore.Do you devein them?
My wife won't even touch them with the vein.


----------



## spork (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, how good does that look!
The star ingredients in my usual version are:  also, shell-on shrimp, chorizo sausage and small chunks of chicken thigh, but includes mussels and small cubes of white sea bass.

I know it's a sin, but I sometimes cook paella using Mexican safflower and tumeric in lieu of saffron.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 27, 2011)

Bravo! Looks outa sight!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for all the comments, I use colorante instead of saffron. I also make inland paella which is my fav using rabbit, chorizo, fried cubes of belly pork and snails. I also make Spamella by subbing spam for the rabbit and belly


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2011)

spamella?

as in spiced hamella?

what the heck is hamella?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2011)

buckytom said:


> spamella?
> 
> as in spiced hamella?
> 
> what the heck is hamella?


 
The stage stealing actor in the lead in Cinderella?


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 28, 2011)

i don't eat seafood, but that is prettiest looking paella i've ever seen...even with the squid.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I wonder if you air freighted that to America whether it would still be warm by the time it got here!?
> 
> My best friend is an executive with FedEx and has use of their company jet... Ummmm!???



Selkie, just find the wine to go with it.  I'll pick it up for us.  

Bolas, I've never made paella.  I've never seen such a fantastic presentation of it though.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 28, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Selkie, just find the wine to go with it.  I'll pick it up for us.
> 
> Bolas, I've never made paella.  I've never seen such a fantastic presentation of it though.



Deal!

In truth, I'd have trouble justifying the expense of buying a paella pan, particularly since I've never tried to make it before. I've always settled for either seafood stew in a Dutch Oven, or let a restaurant chef make it for me. I think it would be less trouble flying to visit Bolas in Wales.


----------



## merstar (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never made it myself, but the best I've ever had was in my favorite restaurant in Manhattan (now closed), called Victor's Cafe, a spectacular Cuban restaurant. Their paella had chorizo, chicken, lobster tails, scallops, shrimp, clams, and mussels.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The stage stealing actor in the lead in Cinderella?


Fantastic pun Fi


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Fantastic pun Fi


 
Thank you, encore performance at 2!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the comments, we have 4 empty bedrooms and the house and garden comes to life when it is full so you are all welcome.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 3, 2011)

ingredients are ok ,wondering which rice corn you use, to be authentic!!!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 3, 2011)

chrispy said:


> ingredients are ok ,wondering which rice corn you use, to be authentic!!!


 
The funny thing about "authentic" is that it varies from family to family. If a family in Spain in one region does something a little different than another in a different region, or for that matter from the family next door, which is "authentic"?  If someone subs arborio for valencia rice does that make the dish any less "authentic"?

Craig


----------



## chrispy (Apr 3, 2011)

@ craigC
i belive Aborio is a subs but i wouldnt use it to make paella,i use Bomba Rice /if u use that u never go back ,check it out


----------



## Claire (Apr 3, 2011)

Spamella?  After living in Hawaii, I thought I'd seen every  permutation of SPAM.  Now I've heard it all!


----------

